# PC Transport



## exesus (25. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss demnächst meinen PC runs 450km dank Umzug transportieren. Dazu hätte ich folgende Frage:
Wie macht man das am besten mit dem CPU kühler? Ich habe einen be quiet dark rock pro 3 und überlege, ob EA für den Transport reicht, wenn ich das Gehäuse mit inhalt in den Gehäusekarton, der teilweise mit styropor ausgekleidet war, tue und dann den Karton so lege, dass der Lüfter Tower nach oben zeigt, also das mainboard unten ist.
Oder empfiehlt sich eine andere Vorgehensweise wesentlich mehr?

Gruß und danke 
Exesus


----------



## GabtC (25. August 2015)

Ich hab bisher immer nur die Grafikkarte und die HDDs für den Transport ausgebaut und den PC dann liegend (also das Mainboard in waagrechter Position) verstaut und hatte bisher nie Probleme. Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann man den Kühler aber natürlich auch noch abmontieren .


----------



## Saguya (25. August 2015)

Im karton sollte eig. reichen, solange es keine extremen erschütterungen gibt, kannst aber auch den CPU Kühler ausbauen.
Hatte mal meinen kompletten PC in den Rucksack gepackt oh. Gehäuse und bin damit durch halb Deutschland gefahren


----------



## HordyH (25. August 2015)

Leg das ding auf die Seite und fertig. Natürlich nur wenn alles luftgekühlt ist.


----------



## Combi (25. August 2015)

hinlegen,auf jeden fall.
styropor...nich so dolle.
die einzelnen stückchen,sind statisch aufgeladen,die zischen in alle ecken,bekommst du sehr schwer wieder raus.
nimm zeitungspapier und knüll das zusammen.
oder styropor vorher in dünne plastiktüten,zb für brote,einpacken und mit tesa zukleben.das zeug is echt hölle.

sind damals oft auf lans gefahren,auch immer gut verpacken.wakü usw...
kumpel kam mit einkaufstüten und ballons an....
alditüte in pc,schön in die lücke,ballon aufgepustet,in der tüte,zumachen,tüte zu,hohlraum dicht.
wir lagen mit tränen aufm boden...aber es klappte.
wir brauchten 30-50 minuten,der war in 10 fertig und schaute mit kippe im mund lachend zu,wie wir schufteten.


----------



## exesus (25. August 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. ?. Ich muss woh wirklich mal gucken... einerseits will man es sicher haben, andererseits istmder darkmrock pro 2 echt schlimm zummontieren.... besonders weil halt viele sagen es geht auch so


----------



## XyZaaH (25. August 2015)

Ich würde ihn einfach abmachen, so schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## HordyH (26. August 2015)

Leg das ding auf die Seite und fertig!


----------



## arachschurgrach (25. September 2015)

Moin,

ich reaktivier diesen Thread mal, da ich fast das gleiche Problem habe. Allerdings geht es bei mir "nur" um einen Alpenföhn Sella und -was mir im eingebauten Zustand mehr Sorgen macht- eine Powercolor R9 280. Außerdem frage ich mich warum ich die HDD ausbauen soll? Ich dachte immer: kein Strom -> keine Rotation -> keine Probleme.
Da der Transport nicht absolut notwendig ist würde ich den Rechner auch nur mitnehmen, wenn kein (großes) Risiko besteht und keine größeren Aus- und Einbau-Aktionen erforderlich sind. Dafür 2x  (Hin- und Rückweg) den Kühler aus und einbauen mit Wärmeleitpaste und so weiter wäre ein Ausschlussgrund.


----------



## P2063 (25. September 2015)

arachschurgrach schrieb:


> Außerdem frage ich mich warum ich die HDD ausbauen soll? Ich dachte immer: kein Strom -> keine Rotation -> keine Probleme.
> .



dem sollte auch absolut genau so sein. Wenn der Rechner normal herunter fährt, werden üblicherweise (zumindest bei halbwegs modernen Platten) die Schreib/Leseköpfe in eine seitliche Parkposition gestellt. Somit besteht absolut keine Gefahr, dass die Köpfe durch z.B. einen Schlag oder unachtsame Beschleunigung die Platter berühren und dadurch schädigen könnten.

was schwere Graka und große CPU Lüfter angeht, hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme, dass nach einem Transport etwas nicht funktioniert hätte. Einfach hinlegen, dafür sorgen, dass der Rechner nicht rutscht und gut is. auf kurzen Strecken geht auch angeschnallt auf der Rückbank.


----------



## arachschurgrach (25. September 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Es handelt sich um eine ca. 1/2 Jahr alte Seagate Platte, da sollte dann nichts passieren.
Sind schon ca. 150 km aber liegend sollte zu machen sein.  Die Graka werde ich wohl eben ausbauen (das ist ja echt kein Problem), da frage ich mich bei dem großen Ding schon im normalen Betrieb ob das hält. (Ok ich bin da ein bisschen ängstlich)


----------

